# Datsun PL521 Alternator problems



## jstasyszen (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello Listers, I am new to this forum and was wondering if someone here might be able to help with a alternator problem. I have a 1969 PL521 picup with a 1.3 engine that I am trying to restore. The alternator locked up and now a new situation is at hand. I bought an alternator for a 1.6 engine but it may be that a significant difference exist. The 1.6 alt cost 29.95 and is in abundant supply but the 1.3 alt is a bit of a rarity and cost 185.99. Neither of these alternators use an internal voltage regulator. I have restored a 1976 Triumph Spitfire and I have extra parts, namely a alternator with an internal voltage regulator. What I would like to do is convert the truck to use an internally regulated voltage regulator. Does anyone ion this forum have experience with this and could they help me with this?


Thanks in advanced
Jerry


----------



## Stickerman (Jan 27, 2007)

jstasyszen said:


> Hello Listers, I am new to this forum and was wondering if someone here might be able to help with a alternator problem. I have a 1969 PL521 picup with a 1.3 engine that I am trying to restore. The alternator locked up and now a new situation is at hand. I bought an alternator for a 1.6 engine but it may be that a significant difference exist. The 1.6 alt cost 29.95 and is in abundant supply but the 1.3 alt is a bit of a rarity and cost 185.99. Neither of these alternators use an internal voltage regulator. I have restored a 1976 Triumph Spitfire and I have extra parts, namely a alternator with an internal voltage regulator. What I would like to do is convert the truck to use an internally regulated voltage regulator. Does anyone ion this forum have experience with this and could they help me with this?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced
> Jerry



GM Alt from a Camaro with a 305 will bolt right up. Makes it a one wire alt. No VR needed.


----------



## jstasyszen (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Stickerman, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

Keep your old one, have it rebuilt, should be better and cheaper to rebuild it.


----------



## Stickerman (Jan 27, 2007)

Can't be much cheaper, the GM alt is $30 brand new.


----------



## jstasyszen (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't save the old one it was used as a core.


----------

